# Tuning the Brain



## oiledleather (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Group,

I bought Tuning the Brain, by Dr. Jay Goldstein almost two months ago.

For anyone that knows a bit about Neuropsychopharmacology, it's a great book. Incidently, when I say "knows a bit about Neuropsychopharmacology", I mean anyone who had done some research on the internet, and on some of the medication websites, like Dr-bob.org and crazymeds, to the point where they know considerably more than the typical lay person.

Dr. Goldstein used to run the Chronic Fatigue Syndrome clinic in California (or something like that). He talks a bit about depersonalization in his book. Some of his patients had it, along with their CFS, but it tended to be a mild form of it.

He does things considerably different than other psychiatrists and uses different drugs than most psychiatrists do.

If you do read it, please post a message on this thread about what you think of it.

M


----------

